# Insurence



## drewstar11 (Jan 8, 2016)

Can anyone give me the real deal on where to purchase commercial insurance and get commercial plates in ny and what's the best way to go, for ride sharing please !!! why should this be such a struggle this is the first thing people should post after t l c.......


----------

